# Solved: Win2012 server BSOD with multiple causes



## AndyBCX (Jul 12, 2014)

Dear all,

I have been having really weird blue screens, which primarily had me thinking the memory was the cause, but at the moment I really have no idea.
I am running Windows Server 2012.
Here's a screenshot of the causes of the recent BSODs:









Does anyone have any idea of what's going on?


----------



## rhynes (Aug 14, 2006)

Did you update the BIOS and any/all firmwares when it was first set up? All new drivers? 

What kind of hardware are you running? Is it a legacy build or virtual?


----------



## AndyBCX (Jul 12, 2014)

I updated the BIOS now, but still experiencing BSODs
Drivers are all the newest (as checked by Driver Detective)
Hardware:
ASUS P6T
Intel i7 - 930
OCZ RevoDrive 3 as primary HDD
6GB of Kingston RAM (3 banks)
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 760

No overclocks


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

How long did you let memtest run for?


----------



## AndyBCX (Jul 12, 2014)

It turned out that one of the HDD in a storage pool was dying (frequently not responding to resets, etc).
Replacing the HDD solved the problem.

Thanks guys for all your inputs!


----------

